# [Lesertest] Cooler Master Storm SNIPER von No0dle



## No0dle (3. Februar 2009)

*Lesertest: Cooler Master Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP [Midi-Tower]
von No0dle



Inhalt*

*1. Vorwort
*(Einleitung, Verpackung)*

2. Dem Gehäuse genauer auf den Lack geschaut**2.1 Details
*(Technische Daten, Lüfter, Lieferumfang)​*2.2 Äußerlichkeiten
*(Verarbeitung, Frontpanel, Besonderheiten)​*2.3 Innenleben
*(Verarbeitung, Platzangebot, Kabelmanagement, Luftstrom, Beleuchtung, Besonderheiten)​*3. Im Praxistest
*(Testsystem, Testmethoden)*3.1 Einbau
*(Netzteil, Mainboard & CPU-Kühler, Steckkarten, Laufwerke)​*3.2 Temperaturen
*(Im Vergleich zum Mainstream-Gamer-Gehäuse NZXT Apollo)​*3.3 Lautstärke
*(Im Vergleich zum Mainstream-Gamer-Gehäuse NZXT Apollo)​*3.4 LAN-Party-Tauglichkeit*​*4. Fazit*
(Pro & Contra, Schlusswort)




*1. Vorwort


**Einleitung

*Bevor ich mit dem Test beginne, möchte ich mich erstmal bei der Redaktion von PCGH(X), Caseking und Cooler Master für die Bereitstellung des Gehäuses bedanken.

Das Gehäuse, was die genaue Bezeichnung _Cooler Master Storm SNIPER_ SGC-_6000_-_KKN1-GP_ trägt, ist für 149,90 Euro bei Caseking erhältlich und aktuell nur in der Farbe Schwarz erhältlich.

Das _SNIPER_ ist das erste Gehäuse des neuen Sub-Brandings _Cooler Master Storm_, welches auf LAN-Party-Gänger, professionelle Gamer und solche, die es werden wollen, abzielt. Das neue Sub-Branding soll optimal auf die Bedürfnisse dieser Zielgruppe abgestimmt sein - man arbeitet sogar mit Spielern der eSport-Teams Fnatic, Mousesports und SK-Gaming zusammen; quasi _"von Gamern, für Gamer"_. Nicht umsonst wird das Gehäuse mit _"CM Storm SNIPER - Arming the gaming revolution"_ (heißt übersetzt soviel wie, dass das CM Storm SNIPER die Revolutionäre des Gamings ausrüstet) beworben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ob sich der Anschaffungspreis von ca. 150,- Euro lohnt und ob das Gehäuse die anspruchsvollen Bedürfnisse eines Gamers erfüllen kann, bzw. was das Gehäuse an Innovationen zu bieten hat, werde ich im folgenden Lesertest für euch klären.

Alle Bilder aus diesem Lesertest findet ihr auch im entsprechenden Album in meinem Profil.

Konstruktive Kritik, sinnvolle Verbesserungsvorschläge und eure Meinung sind natürlich erwünscht.

Hinweis: Getestet wurde Ver. 1.0 2008/10


*Verpackung
*
Die Verpackung besteht aus einem recht stabilen Pappkarton, der durch Gegenstände mit Erhebungen allerdings recht leicht eingedrückt werden kann. Das Gehäuse selbst ist in einer Plastikfolie verpackt und an der Ober- und Unterseite mit Styropor gegen Erschütterungen geschützt. Das komplette Zubehör (bis auf die Anleitung) befindet sich im Case selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*--> Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis <--*

*

2. Dem Gehäuse genauer auf den Lack geschaut*


*2. 1 Details*

​ *Technische Daten*

- Maße: 254,6 x 551 x 566,6mm (BxHxT)
- Gewicht: 10,6kg
- Bauart: Midi-Tower
- Material: Kunststoff / Stahlblech
- Mainboard-Formfaktoren: ATX / Micro-ATX
- Erweiterungsslots: 7
- Laufwerksschächte: 5x 5,25 Zoll (extern), bzw. 1x 3,5 Zoll (extern, in 5,25 Zoll Schacht) - 5x 3,5 Zoll (intern)
- Netzteil-Formfaktoren: Standard ATX PS2   / EPS 12V
- I/O Panel: 4x USB 2.0, 1x eSATA, 1x IEEE 1394a, 1x AUDIO IN/OUT (HD Audio / AC'97)
- maximale Höhe von CPU-Kühlern: 180 mm
- Garantiezeit: 1 Jahr


*Lüfter*

Vorhanden:
- Vorne: 1x 200mmx30mm (500 - 1000 UpM; 17 - 23 dBA; LED Blau)
- Oben: 1x 200mmx30mm (500 - 1000 UpM; 17 - 23 dBA; LED Blau)
- Hinten: 1x 120mmx25mm (1200 UpM; 17 dBA)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Optional:
- Oben: 2x 120mm anstatt des 200mm Lüfters oder 120x240mm Radiator
- Hinten: 80mm oder 90mm anstatt des 120mm
- Unten: 140mm (schraubenlos) oder 120mm
- Seite: 2x 120mm oder 1x 200mm


*Lieferumfang*

- Cooler Master Storm SNIPER Gehäuse
- Frontpanel (bereits integriert)
- 2x 200mm Lüfter und 1x 120mm Lüfter
- Knappe Anleitung mit vielen Bildern in Englisch und Japanisch
- 2x O-Ringe für die optionalen Schlauchdurchführungen
- 2x Metall-Schienen für den Einbau eines 3,5" Laufwerks in einen 5,25" Laufwerksschacht
- 4x optionale klebbare Standfüße
- 12x Abstandshalter (2 schon verbaut)
- 40x Schrauben mit unterschiedlichen Gewinden
- 8x 30mm Schrauben für die Befestigung zweier 120mm Lüfter im Seitenteil
- 4x 35mm Schrauben für die Befestigung eines 200mm Lüfters im Seitenteil
- 12x 140mm Kabelbinder (transparent)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*--> Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis <--*​


----------



## No0dle (3. Februar 2009)

*2.2 Äußerlichkeiten*


*Verarbeitung
*
Die Verarbeitung des CM Storm SNIPER weiß durchweg zu überzeugen. Obwohl als Materialien nur dünner Stahlblech und relativ viel Kunststoff verwendet wurden, was in dieser Preisklasse doch recht ungewöhnlich ist, dafür aber in einem für die Größe und Preiskategorie geringem Gewicht resultiert, besitzt das Case eine gute Stabilität und fehlerfreie Verarbeitung. Besonders der Kunststoff überrascht durch sehr saubere und feine Verarbeitung und erreicht mit dem Metall, was ebenfalls durchweg schwarz und zudem grobkörnig beschichtet ist, ein mattes und wenig exotisches Aussehen, was durch seinen Simplicissimus und dem wenig aufdringlichem Look zu überzeugen weiß, allerdings bestimmt nicht jedem zusagt. Sogar die aus Kunststoff und mit Gummi beschichteten Standfüße wirken stabil und können das Gewicht durch ihre Verstellbarkeit ohne Probleme tragen. Leider ist das unter der Ummantelung verwendete Blech der Lüftergitter wenig stabil und könnte durch den Aufprall eines schweren Gegenstandes erheblich beschädigt, wenn nicht sogar komplett durchbrochen, werden. Das Gitter, welches in der Ummantelung verarbeitet wurde, lässt dafür keinen Tadel zu, da es nicht so leicht zu Bruch geht und im Seitenteil durch zusätzliche Stützen, welche als Lüfterbefestigung dienen, stabilisiert wird. Außerdem wurden simple Staubfilter aus Kunststoff in die Ummantelung der Seitenwand und der Front mitverarbeitet, welche ihren Zweck erfüllen. Ein weiterer Vorteil hingegen, der sich durch die Lackierung ergibt, ist eine gute Resistenz gegen Fingerabdrücke, Staub und Dreck, was jeden, der schon mal ein Gehäuse mit klavierlackähnlicher Beschichtung besaß, sicher freuen wird. Den letzten Schliff erhält das Gehäuse durch den _SNIPER_-Schriftzug auf der Front und dem CM Storm Logo auf der rechten (geschlossenen) Seitenwand.

Das Auftreten des Gehäuses lässt sich mit einem Wort ziemlich gut beschreiben: voluminös.
Durch seine, für einen Midi-Tower, enormen Ausmaße, besonders was die Breite betrifft, passt es sicher nicht unter jeden Schreibtisch, was man vor dem Kauf dieses Gehäuses auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen sollte. Dieser Umstand verspricht dafür aber ein großes Platzangebot im Innenraum ... ob dem so ist, kläre ich gleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Frontpanel*

Der Frontpanel ist einer der Highlights des SNIPER-Gehäuses.
Er beinhaltet folgende Anschlüsse und Funktionen:

- I/O Panel: 4x USB 2.0, 1x eSATA, 1x IEEE 1394a, 1x AUDIO IN/OUT (HD Audio / AC'97)
- Stufenlose Lüfterreglung von ca. 6 bis 12 Volt und einen Knopf, um die LEDs der Lüfter ein- und auszuschalten
(Es können bis zu 5 Lüfter mit 4-Pin Anschlüssen an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen werden und die LEDs von bis zu vier Lüftern, welche allerdings eine dedizierte 2-Pin Stromversorgung für die LEDs benötigen, geregelt werden.)
- POWER- und RESET-Knopf

Negativ: Die Knöpfe und der Regler wirken leider schlecht verarbeitet, da sowohl die POWER-Taste, als auch der Knopf für die LEDs, oft hängen bleiben und sich nur schwerfällig drücken lassen; das selbe Problem besteht auch bei dem Regler, der sich nur mit Widerstand drehen lässt.
Ob es sich hierbei um einen Einzelfall handelt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Positiv: Positiv beim Frontpanel hervorzuheben ist die Tatsache, dass Cooler Master mitgedacht hat und die vier USB- und den einen Firewireanschluss mit genügend großen Abständen dazwischen versehen hat, womit sich auch große USB-Stecker oder MP3-Player problemlos parallel betreiben lassen. Daumen hoch für diesen nützlichen und doch so simplen Gedankengang. Außerdem ist die Lüftersteuerung natürlich alles andere als üblich und kann das Case um ein weiteres nützliches Feature bereichern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
*Besonderheiten

*- StormGuard:
_StormGuard_ ist eine Anti-Diebstahl Sicherung, die die Peripherie auf LAN-Partys vor fremden Zugriffen schützen soll. Sie besteht aus einem Spezialslot an der Rückseite des Gehäuses. Leider ist diese Sicherung ohne weitere Maßnahmen relativ sinnlos, da man innerhalb von 30 Sekunden das Gehäuse aufschrauben und die Sicherung entfernen kann. Um wirklich auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, muss man das Case mit einem Schloss sichern.
Erst dann ist man vor Diebstählen geschützt; vor Demolierungen frustrierter Langfinger leider nicht ...

Alles in allem eine gute Idee - ob man daraus allerdings Nutzen zieht, bzw. ob man dieses Feature überhaupt benötigt, ist jedem selbst überlassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: ht4u.net


- Schlauchdurchführungen:
Cooler Master hat natürlich auch an die Freunde der Wasserkühlung gedacht und insgesamt 4 Schlauchdurchführungen mit eingebaut. Zwei davon befinden sich oben an der Rückseite des Gehäuses und sind schon mit Gummiringen ausgestattet und zwei weitere Durchführungen befinden sich an unten an der Rückseite und müssen erst noch mit den beiliegenden O-Ringen ausgestattet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*--> Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis <--**
*


----------



## No0dle (3. Februar 2009)

*2.3 Innenleben*


*Verarbeitung*

Die Verarbeitung im Innenraum kann ebenfalls überzeugen. Es gibt keine scharfe Kanten, unsauber verarbeitete Bauteile oder Fehler in der Lackierung. Es wurde ausschließlich dünn-gewälzter Stahlblech verwendet, welcher ausreichend stabil erscheint und durchweg in Silber gehalten ist. Die schraubenlosen Halterungen weisen auch keinerlei Fehler auf und passen gut in die dafür vorgesehenen Schächte. Während die Einschübe für die 3,5" Schächte sehr fest sitzen, sind 5,25" Laufwerke etwas wackelig und lassen sich noch leicht bewegen. Das selbe trifft leider auch auf die Halterungen der Erweiterungsslots zu, welche nur eine ausreichende Sitzfestigkeit besitzen und es ist zu empfehlen, die Steckkarten mit Schrauben zu montieren, da sich die schraubenlosen Klammern leicht lösen und eine Grafikkarte zum Beispiel zu unsicher befestigt ist. Der Staubfilter am Boden ist nichts besonderes, verrichtet seine Arbeit aber gut und weist keine Mängel auf.


*Platzangebot*

Was das voluminöse Äußere verspricht, kann der Innenraum halten: viel Platz. Das Case bietet genug davon, um problemlos eine Wasserkühlung und jede Menge Hardware unterzubringen. Platzprobleme wird man mit diesem Gehäuse also nicht bekommen; bevor einem der Platz ausgeht, geht einem noch eher die Hardware aus 

*
Kabelmanagement*

Das Kabelmanagement besteht eigentlich nur aus zwei Einsparungen an der Ober- und Unterseite der Wand, an der das Mainboard befestigt wird, durch die die Kabel hinter eben jener verlegt werden können. Es gibt leider keinerlei Kabelhalterungen, was besonders hinter der Motherboard-Wand und dem Käfig für die Laufwerke bei vielen Kabeln ein Nachteil sein kann, da die Kabel beim Öffnen der Seitenwand wild heraushängen und vor dem Schließen notgedrungen wieder hereingedrückt werden müssen. Ansonsten muss man eben ein bisschen Zeit investieren, um die Kabel intelligent zu verlegen und mit Kabelbinder zu befestigen, wofür es mehrere, kleine Löcher auf der rechten Seite der Rückwand gibt - wirklich viele Möglichkeiten bietet das _SNIPER_ im Vergleich zu anderen Gehäusen dieser Preiskategorie allerdings nicht. AUßerdem werden keine Netzteile mit Überlänge unterstützt.


*Luftstrom*

In diesem Aspekt ist das Case sehr variabel, da es von (fast) allen Seiten belüftet werden kann (Vorne, Hinten, Oben, Unten, linke Seitenwand). Man kann entweder den natürlichen Zug der Wärme unterstützen und an der Ober- und Unterseite Lüfter einsetzen, oder sich auf die optimale Kühlung spezieller Elemente konzentrieren und vorne einen Lüfter für die Festplatte, an der Seite einen, oder zwei, Lüfter für die Steckkarten, hinten einen Lüfter als Abzug für den CPU-Kühler und oben einen, oder zwei, Lüfter für den Abzug der Wärme aus den Gehäuse einsetzen. Insgesamt können je nach Konfiguration fünf bis sieben Lüfter montiert werden. Das _SNIPER_ bietet also viele Möglichkeiten zur Kontrolle des Luftstroms.


*Beleuchtung*

Das Gehäuse wird ausschließlich durch die blauen LEDs der zwei 200mm Lüfter beleuchtet, wodurch man durch das linke Seitenteil in das Gehäuse hineinschauen kann. Es hat zwar nicht die selbe Wirkung wie bei einem Glasfenster, aber auch das _SNIPER_ kann man durch Beleuchtung in Szene setzen.

*Besonderheiten*

- Einsparung hinter der CPU:
Durch ein kleines Fenster in der Wand, an der das Mainboard befestigt wird, können CPU-Kühler nun noch einfacher ohne Ausbau des Motherboards gewechselt werden. Es lassen sich ohne Probleme Backplatten von Kühlern befestigen, es muss nur die rechte Seitenwand abmontiert werden.
Ein sehr sinnvolles Feature.

- Entkoppelte 3,5" Laufwerke:
Die 3,5" Laufwerke lassen sich in wenigen Sekunden in den dafür vorgesehen Schacht einbauen. Zusätzlich sind sie durch weiches Gummi entkoppelt, was sich in der Praxis in Sachen Lautstärke und Vibrationsübertragung bemerkbar macht; besonders wenn die HDD schwer beschäftigt ist.
Ein weiteres sinnvolles Feature, was zweifellos einen Nutzen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*--> Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis <--**
*


----------



## No0dle (3. Februar 2009)

*3. Im Praxistest


**Testsystem*

Intel C2D E8400 C0 @ 3,6 Ghz / 1,264V (cooled by EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner)
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3R Rev. 1.0 (FSB 400; Bios F10)
4GB G.SKill DDR2-1066 5-5-5-18 @ 2,2V (F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ Rev. 1)
Sapphire HD 4870 @ 790/900 (Stock: 750/900) (cooled by Zalman VF-900-Cu)
Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro
Samsung SpinPoint F1 750GB / 32MB Cache @ S-ATA 300
Be quiet! Straight Power E5-550W
Vista Home Premium x64

NZXT Apollo:
Lüfter @ Stock:
- Hinten: 120mm
- Seite: 120mm

CM Storm SNIPER:
Lüfter @ Stock:
- Vorne: 200mm
- Hinten: 120mm
- Oben: 200mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Testmethoden*

Getestet wurden die Temperaturen nach 5 Minuten im Idle-Betrieb, während eines Durchlaufes 3DMark06 (1280x1024, kein AF & AA) und nach einer Stunde prime95 (small ffts); außerdem habe ich die Lautstärke der beiden Gehäuse anhand meines Gehöres verglichen, da ich leider keine Geräte zur Lautstärkemessung besitze.


*--> Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis <--



**3.1 Einbau*


*Netzteil*

Der Einbau des Netzteiles bereitet keinerlei Probleme. Das Netzteil wird am Boden des Gehäuses befestigt und passt optimal in die dafür vorgesehene Halterung; auch der Staubfilter macht keine Probleme und das Lüftergitter des Netzteiles kollidiert nicht mit den Komponenten des SNIPERs. Positiv zu erwähnen ist, dass man das Netzteil beidseitig einbauen kann, d.h. man kann entscheiden, ob der Lüfter des Netzteiles oben oder unten sitzt. Leider werden keine PSUs mit Überlänge unterstützt.


*Mainboard & CPU-Kühler*

Der Einbau des Mainboards ist ziemlich unspektakulär: es wird in der üblichen Position befestigt und es gibt keinen Mainboard-Schlitten. Zu erwähnen ist, dass Cooler Master eine einfach zu verstehende Papier-Schablone auf die Rückwand des Gehäuses geklebt hat, die die Positionen der Sbatndshalter für die verschiedenen Formfaktoren beschreibt, was besonders unerfahrenen Personen den Einbau ziemlich vereinfacht. CPU-Kühler lassen sich ohne Probleme und ohne einen Ausbau des Motherboards montieren; auch solche mit Backplatten, was dem Fenster in der Rückwand des Cases zu verdanken ist. Beide Daumen hoch dafür.


*Steckkarten
*
Auch der Einbau der Steckkarten ist unspektakulär: sie werden wie bei vielen anderen Gehäusen auch mit schraubenlosen Halterungen befestigt, wovor ich bei diesem Gehäuse allerdings abraten würde, da sich die Halterungen leicht lösen und die Steckkarten sehr wackelig sitzen; man sollte also doch Schrauben verwenden. Positiv ist hingegen ist die Tatsache, dass man die Slotbleche, welche man herausnehmen muss, um die Karten zu montieren, wiederverwenden kann, da man sie nicht herausbrechen, sondern einfach herausnehmen kann.


*Laufwerke*

Die 5,25" Laufwerke lassen sich einfach in den dafür vorgesehenen Schacht schieben und mit einem Druck auf die schraubenlosen Halterungen befestigen. Leider sitzen sie danach immer noch nicht sehr fest und lassen sich noch leicht bewegen. Die 3,5" Laufwerke hingegen müssen zuerst in einem Gestell befestigt werden und danach muss dieses Gestell in den entsprechenden Schacht geschoben werden und dort einrasten; außerdem ist der Festplattenkäfig um 90° nach vorne gedreht, was den Einbau ein ganzes Stück erleichtert. Der komplette Einbau der Laufwerke gestaltet sich also ziemlich einfach.


*--> Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis <--



**3.2 Temperaturen*

*Geringer ist besser:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*G-Lüfter = Gehäuselüfter; K-Lüfter = Komponentenlüfter (Grafikkarte & CPU)*


Wer sich die Diagramme nicht alle anschauen möchte, für den habe ich die Ergebnisse in Textform zusammengefasst:

- Mainboard: Beim Mainboard liegt das Apollo leicht vorne, da es einen 120mm Lüfter in der Seitenwand besitzt, welcher dem Passivkühler des Mainboards etwas Frischluft zuscheffelt; das SNIPER besitzt unter Serienbelüftung keinen Lüfter im Seitenteil.
- CPU: Bei der CPU schneidet das SNIPER etwas besser ab; es befinden sich zwar bei beiden Gehäusen ein 120mm Lüfter hinter dem CPU-Kühler, allerdings scheffelt das Exemplar von Cooler Master deutlich mehr Luft.
- GPU: Hier übertrifft das Apollo das SNIPER Gehäuse, was wieder auf den Lüfter in der Seitenwand zurückzuführen ist.
- HDD: Wie erwartet werden die Festplatten vom SNIPER besser gekühlt, was zweifellos an dem großen 200mm Lüfter liegt, der den Laufwerken eine Menge Luft zuscheffelt; das Apollo Gehäuse besitzt keinen Lüfter vor den Festplatten.

Fazit: Die 200mm Lüfter scheffeln zwar ordentlich Luft und das Exemplar im Deckel des Gehäuses macht durchaus Sinn, wer die Kühlung des Mainboards und der Grafikkarte allerdings noch verbessern will, der sollte noch ein oder zwei Lüfter in die Seitenwand einbauen. Erst dann kann sich die Kühlung vom Mainstream abheben.

Anmerkung meinerseits: Wenn man den CPU-Kühler so montiert, dass er die Luft nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse bläst, dann sollte man den 200mm Lüfter im Deckel des Gehäuses nicht mit mehr als 5 Volt betreiben. Der Grund ist der, dass der CPU-Lüfter von dem 200mm Exemplar im Deckel sonst zu sehr beeinträchtigt wird und sehr ungleichmäßig und unruhig läuft, was dauerhaft dem Lager schaden kann.


*--> Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis <--



**3.3 Lautstärke


*Während die Lüfter im NZXT Apollo selbst bei einer Spannung von 12 Volt nicht wahrnehmbar sind, hört man ihre Artgenossem im Cooler Master Storm SNIPER bereits im 5 Volt Betrieb; für Silentfreunde sind die verbauten Lüfter also nichts. Bei 12 Volt sind sie dann schon störend und höchstens für den 3D-Betrieb geeignet. Wer den Sound beim Spielen immer aufgedreht hat, der kann die Lüfter für den 3D-Betrieb also voll aufdrehen, ohne, dass er gestört wird. Für den Idle-Betrieb ist allerdings nur der 5V-Modus zu empfehlen.

Anmerkung meinerseits:
Für wen die Lautstärke der Lüfter eine Rolle spielt, aber nicht viel Geld in weitere Lüfter investieren möchte, der sollte beide 200mm Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen lassen und auf 5 Volt stellen. Den 120mm Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäusers sollte man über einen 7V-Adapter an das Netzteil anschließen und eventuelle Lüfter im Seitenteil je nach Lautstärke entweder ans Mainboard oder an eine andere Lüftersteuerung an schließen, um sie im 3D-Betrieb bei Bedarf hochregeln zu können. Die 200mm Lüfter würde ich nicht mit mehr als 5 Volt befeuern.


*--> Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis <--



**3.4 LAN-Party-Tauglichkeit*


Der Transport des SNIPERs verläuft relativ problemlos. Es ist mit 10,6 Kilogramm zwar kein Leichtgewicht und besitzt wie manch andere Gamer-Gehäuse keine Rollen, dafür aber zwei Einlassungen im Deckel, die als Griffe fungieren, womit es sich ohne große Kraftanstrengung herumtragen lässt. Eine Sack zum Überziehen oder ähnliche Dinge, wie es z.B. beim Cosmos der Fall ist, sind nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten; da man das Gehäuse auf dem Transport aber vor Kratzern und Beschädigungen schützen sollte, wäre es klug, das Case zum Schutz mit einer großen Stofftasche oder ähnlichem zu überziehen. Das SNIPER ist zwar sehr stabil und ziemlich resistent gegen Kratzer, aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht.
Insgesamt ist das CM Storm SNIPER also ein Gehäuse, was auch gut für Leute geeignet ist, die öfters mal eine LAN-Party besuchen; alles andere wäre bei der angezielten Zielgruppe, den Gamern, ja auch Unsinn.


*--> Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis <--*


----------



## No0dle (5. Februar 2009)

*4. Fazit


**Pro & Contra*

Pro


gute Verarbeitung der Materialien
großes Platzangebot
umfangreicher I/O-Panel
integrierte Lüftersteuerung und Kontrolle der Lüfter-LEDs
gute Kühlleistung der Serienbelüftung mit Potential für eine leistungsstarke Gesamtbelüftung
schraubenlose Montage von Laufwerken
Festplattenentkopplung
Schlauchdurchführungen
Staubfilter
für Wasserkühlungen geeignet
moderates Verhältnis aus Größe und Gewicht
drehbare Standfüße
beidseitiger Netzteileinbau
Diebstahlsicherung der Peripherie (_StormGuard_)
Fenster in der Gehäuserückwand für einfacheren Ein- und Ausbau von CPU-Kühlern
Contra


an manchen Stellen unsaubere Verarbeitung (Powerknopf, Drehpoti und Halterung der Steckkarten)
Möglichkeiten des Kabalmanagement könnte umfangreicher sein
Lautstärke der Serienbelüftung
Preis etwas zu hoch angesiedelt (120-130 Euro wären ideal)
Minimum an Zubehör
Anleitung nicht in Deutsch und sehr knapp gehalten
*
Schlusswort*

Es ist Cooler Master gelungen, ein Gehäuse zu kreieren, was den hohen Ansprüchen eines Gamers zum größten Teil gerecht wird. Das SNIPER ist in der oberen Mittelklasse, bzw. dem unteren High-End Bereich anzusiedeln und bietet so manche neue Idee und gute Umsetzungen bewährter Konzepte. Nur der Preis ist mit ca. 150 Euro im Vergleich zu anderen Gehäusen wie dem HAF-932 oder dem Cosmos (S) noch nicht optimal, was sich aber in den nächsten Monaten bestimmt noch regeln wird.
Wer also ein Lan-Party-taugliches Gehäuse mit viel Platz und guter Verarbeitung sucht und bereit ist an der Kühlung noch etwas zu arbeiten, der kann mit dem Cooler Master Storm SNIPER absolut nichts falsch machen.


*--> Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis <--


*Und zum Abschluss gibt es noch ein paar Bilder des fertigen Systems:
(Die zwei 120mm Lüfter im Seitenteil gehören nicht zum Lieferumfang und wurden nachträglich von mir eingebaut)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Februar 2009)

Aber schon mal ein guter Anfange. Weiter so


----------



## Shibi (5. Februar 2009)

Bisher siehts gut aus. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Februar 2009)

gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. Februar 2009)

Bisher wirklich große Klasse! Top Test!  Weiter so.


----------



## No0dle (7. Februar 2009)

Danke für das Lob, ich werde den Test heute weiterführen, wenn ich die Zeit dazu finde.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Februar 2009)

Ja, da stimme ich meinen Vorschreibern zu. Sehr sauber aufgebauter, in der Reihenfolge klar angeordneter Test. Daumen hoch - gefällt mir 

Deine Kamera mag irgendwie keine gerade Linien, was? Sie wirft einen leichten Lilaschimmer vor oder hinter diese Linien. Trotzdem sind dir die Bilder gut gelungen und in der Anzahl, meiner Meinung nach, vollkommen ausreichend.

Die Formulierung deiner Sätze finde ich übrigens auch vernünftig. Auf die Nächsten


----------



## No0dle (22. Februar 2009)

Der Test ist soweit fertig 

Kleinere Ergänzungen / Verbesserungen werden, falls nötig, natürlich noch vorgenommen.


@Wannseesprinter: Danke für deine Kritik, was die Kamera betrifft: ich bin kein begnadeter Fotograf und mit den Bildern möchte ich eigentlich nur erreichen, dass die Leute einen guten Eindruck von dem bekommen, was im Text steht und sich das Gehäuse in der Realität vorstellen können. Auf irgendwelche stilistischen Fotos aus exotischen Perspektiven habe ich verzichtet ...


----------



## Oliver (23. Februar 2009)

Schöner Lesertest! Werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal ganz durchlesen.


----------



## No0dle (23. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Schöner Lesertest! Werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal ganz durchlesen.



Danke, ich hoffe er gefällt dir


----------



## No0dle (10. März 2009)

// Kleinere Updates vorgenommen


----------

